# wireless headphones



## goodyt (Apr 27, 2019)

I am a total newbie on this forum. Also, let me state that my technical (most things computer) skills are woefully lacking.


I am running Windows 8.1 on a Dell All-In-One (model 5348) and have lost all function on receiving sound from my Mpow H1 & H5 wireless headphones. I have been using the HI model for a couple of years, with varying degrees of success, i.e. intermittent sounds. I have just purchased the newer model H5 and have had zero luck in getting them to function. (NOW, the H1 series will no longer work either).


When I go to the "PC settings screen," both the HI and H5 are shown on the bluetooth device screen, AND they each show that the headphones are "connected." Unfortunately, when attempting to choose the headphone icon on the task bar, there is only the choice of "speaker / Headphones," which provides sound ONLY through the computer speaker. I cannot find any choice for the headphone icon and/or get any sound through the headphone ear pieces. :facepalm:



If any of the members are still with me at this point, I would be most grateful if you could offer guidance in resolving the problem.


Respectfully,


Goodyt


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

To be sure you haven't lost the connection take a look at this: https://www.wikihow.com/Connect-Bluetooth-Headphones-to-Your-Windows-8.1-PC
Also, I strongly recommend updating to Window 10.


----------



## Tyrone Whittle (May 7, 2019)

Corday said:


> Also, I strongly recommend updating to Window 10.


But Windows 10 is spyware though.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's not. Most of what people assume as "spyware" can be turned off.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Tyrone Whittle said:


> But Windows 10 is spyware though.


Wow !


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Tyrone Whittle said:


> But Windows 10 is spyware though.


Shouldn't be stating that as a matter of fact. That's akin to misinformation, something TSF won't tolerate! If that's your opinion, state it as such, and even so, I don't see how it helps address the problem at hand.This is spamming the thread! Kindly desist.


----------

